# Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?



## TheJumper0 (3. November 2012)

*Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Hallo zusammen,

welchen Kühler werdet ihr den für einen i5 3570K empfehlen ?

Preis ist mir eigentlich egal  Er sollte einfach die maximale Kühlleistung bringen.
Der Thermalright Macho fällt raus, da ich keinen Low Profile Ram habe.

Ich wollte den i5 so auf 4- 4,5 Ghz fahren.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Atomtoaster (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Auf mein Z77 Pro3 sitzt der Sockel weit genug auf der linken Seite, so ist es zwar sehr knapp aber meine Ripjaws passen trotzdem.

Maximale Kühlleistung wirst du mit einem Prolimatech Genesis oder einem Doppeltowerkühler erhalten, wobei wir auch wissen müssen welches Board und welches Gehäuse du hast.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Was willst du denn mit der CPU anstellen, dass du "Preis egal hauptsache maximale leistung" forderst?

Einen Takt von beispielsweise 4,5 GHz (was für alles mehr als ausreicht)  schaffst du auch ziemlich sicher mit einem ordentlichen Oberklassekühler, wie etwa einem Thermalright True Spirit 140 den für grobe 40€ geben sollte.

Wenn dir 4,2 bis 4,3 GHz reichen (was immer noch massig für alles ausreicht^^) tuts auch ein 20€-Modell als Kühler, etwa der gleiche als 120er Modell, da die Ivy-Bridges keine sehr große Abwärme haben wenn man die Spannung nicht stärker erhöht.


----------



## TheJumper0 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Board hab ich ein Gigabyte Z77X Ud3H und einen NZXT Phantom Tower.

Das mit dem Preis egal hab ich nur geschrieben,dass nicht einer mit irgendwelchen "billig" Kühlern ankommt 

Wenns das ganze für 40- 50 Euro gibt... Top


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Wir empfehlen hier nix billiges... wenn billig kannste auch den Boxed nehmen (selbst der reicht für dauerhaft 4 GHz auf allen Kernen in den allermeisten Fällen aus) 

Wie gesagt wenn du nicht extrem hoch übertakten willst reichen 25-30€ aus um eine gute Kühlleistung zu erreichen und ein ordentliches OC dauerhaft stabil zu betreiben.


----------



## Atomtoaster (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Würd dir wohl auch den True Spirit 140 empfehlen. 

Oder den "kleinen" Macho: Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mit den hohen Ram's müsstest du dich aber nochmal erkundigen.


----------



## Rosigatton (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Ein sehr schickes Schlachtschiff : EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Die BeQuiet Dark Rock sind auch eine Augenweide


----------



## Atomtoaster (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ein sehr schickes Schlachtschiff : EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Die BeQuiet Dark Rock sind auch eine Augenweide


 

Die Performance des K2 ist den Aufpreis gegenüber einem True Spirit nicht Wert.


----------



## TheJumper0 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Naja also der boxed ist ha nicht so der Brüller 

Der ist halt auch laut ^^ Also so 4,2 - 3 Ghz hatte ich angepeilt.

Ich schau mir die oben mal an  Danke schonmal


----------



## Rosigatton (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

@ Atom

Deine Meinung .


----------



## Kerindor (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Wat heisst hier billig? Mein AC Freezer 7 Pro langt locker für 4,2Ghz aus und ist dabei noch leise. Für das gleiche Ergebnis könnte ich auch 40-50€ ausgeben. Der Kühler sieht dann nur was schicker aus. 
Die Zeiten eines Pentium D sind dankenswerterweise vorbei.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Solche extremen Kühler würde ich auch nicht kaufen wollen für eine 77W-CPU, die selbst bei höherem OC nicht extrem viel mehr Strom fressen, die Temperatur ist eigentlich (wenn man die CPU länger benutzen will und daher nicht mehr als 1,3v Spannung anlegt) nicht der limitierende Faktor bei S1155er Ivys.

Solche Kühlermonster sind eher geeignet für S2011 Systeme, wo die CPU locker über 200W Abwärme kommen kann wenn man ihr etwas Feuer unterm Allerwertesten macht.


----------



## Atomtoaster (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Atom
> 
> Deine Meinung .


 
Jap.

Wenn Doppeltower dann richtig, der K2 ist ja eher so ne Art Spielzeug, mit den Standart Lüftern jedenfalls.
Da würde ich den Dark Rock, Silver Arrow oder NH14 jederzeit vorziehen.

Ich persönlich liebäugel im Moment mit dem Genesis, finde den einfach sexy.


----------



## TheJumper0 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Welchen bequit Kühler meint ihr den ? Den Dark Rock 2 Pro oder ohne Pro ?
Der K2 ist ja einfach mega riesig oder ? 

Reinpassen sollte er ja ... aber lohnt sich so ein riesen Teil ? Bemerkt man einen Temperatur unterschied zu einem Singeltower Kühler ?

Mit dem Macho wirds glaub ich eng wegen dem Ram.

Der True Spirit sieht auch interessant aus.


----------



## Atomtoaster (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*



TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Welchen bequit Kühler meint ihr den ? Den Dark Rock 2 Pro oder ohne Pro ?
> Der K2 ist ja einfach mega riesig oder ?
> 
> Reinpassen sollte er ja ... aber lohnt sich so ein riesen Teil ? Bemerkt man einen Temperatur unterschied zu einem Singeltower Kühler ?
> ...



P/L nimm den True Spirit, beim Bequiet natürlich den Dark Rock Pro.

Wenn du Doppeltower möchtest würde ich dir aber den Noctua NH-D14 an's Herz legen, auch wenn die Lüfter hässlich sind.
Ruhiger und kühler als der K2 und lässt sich sehr gut montieren.


----------



## TheJumper0 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Der Dark Pro sieht halt schon edel aus 

Sind die Lüfter die bei Dark Pro, NH-D14 und True Spirit ok ? Oder sollte ich gleich noch neue Lüfter dazunehmen ?


----------



## dmxforever (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Der True Spirit 140 ist aber leider auch nicht die ultimative Lösung für hohen RAM, da beispielsweise bei meinem Z68 Pro3 Gen3 der 1. RAM-Slot durch die "bescheidenen" Lüfterklemmen, die immer noch außen und nicht wie beim Macho Rev. A oder beim Silver Arrow SB-E innen geführt werden, blockiert wird.

Sieht in etwa SO aus.


----------



## TheJumper0 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Naja solangs wirklich nur der erste Slot ist wärs noch okay...


----------



## Atomtoaster (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*



dmxforever schrieb:


> Der True Spirit 140 ist aber leider auch nicht die ultimative Lösung für hohen RAM, da beispielsweise bei meinem Z68 Pro3 Gen3 der 1. RAM-Slot durch die "bescheidenen" Lüfterklemmen, die immer noch außen und nicht wie beim Macho Rev. A oder beim Silver Arrow SB-E innen geführt werden, blockiert wird.
> 
> Sieht in etwa SO aus.


 
Kannst du eigentlich noch ein Stück hochschieben, könnte klappen.


----------



## TheJumper0 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Also P/L ist der True Spirit wirklich interessant.. Und der kommt auch an die Kühlleistung von einem Doppeltower ran ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*



TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Also P/L ist der True Spirit wirklich interessant.. Und der kommt auch an die Kühlleistung von einem Doppeltower ran ?


 
Der 140er TrueSpirit hat mehr Kühlleistung, als dein 3570K jemals benötigen würde 
Mit einem ordentlichen Quirl davor kann der Kühler etwa das Dreifache an Abwärme wegschaffen von dem was ein 3570K unter Dauervollast abgibt.


----------



## TheJumper0 (3. November 2012)

Ok danke  

Dann werd ich den True Spirit mal bestellen.
 Die standart lüfter sind ok?


----------



## Atomtoaster (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*



TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Ok danke
> 
> Dann werd ich den True Spirit mal bestellen.
> Die standart lüfter sind ok?


 
Der ist super ja.


----------



## TheJumper0 (3. November 2012)

Dann vielen Dank für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe 

Einfach ein tolles Forum


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Vielen Dank für die Blumen. 

Dann mal viel Spaß mit deinem neuen "Superkühler".


----------



## Atomtoaster (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*



TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Dann vielen Dank für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe
> 
> Einfach ein tolles Forum


 
Immer gerne, viel Erfolg beim OC.


----------



## TheJumper0 (3. November 2012)

Ist beim True Spirit Wärmeleitpaste dabei?

Welche könnt ihr empfehlen?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Wärmeleitpaste ist bei jedem Kühler im Lieferumfang inbegriffen.

Die mitgelieferte des TrueSpirit kannst du bedenkenlos nutzen. Es gibt zwar Pasten, die geringfügig besser sind (macht vielleicht ein oder zwei Grad Unterschied aus), das spielt aber für eine so "kühle" CPU gepaart mit einem so starken Kühler eigentlich keine Rolle.


----------



## TheJumper0 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Reicht die Menge den für mehrere Anwendungen ? 

Nochmal eine ganz andere Frage : Hab hier noch einen Rechner mit einem fx-6100 .. was könnte ich den da für einen Kühler drauf machen ?


----------



## Jolly91 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Kommt auf die Menge in der Tube an, aber für 8 Anwendungen reichts locker.


----------



## Atomtoaster (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Thermalright liefert immer ein kleines Plastiktütchen mit Chill Factor WLP, die kann man nur einmal benutzen da nicht wiederverschließbar.

Zu deinem FX: Was für Anforderungen?


----------



## Wambo (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

@Atomtoaster
Kommt darauf an, welches Thermalright Produkt. Mein Silver Arrow SB-E hatte so eine Spritze, die ist wieder verwendbar.
Aber hast schon recht, Macho o.ä. haben so ein Tütchen.


----------



## Atomtoaster (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*



Wambo schrieb:


> @Atomtoaster
> Kommt darauf an, welches Thermalright Produkt. Mein Silver Arrow SB-E hatte so eine Spritze, die ist wieder verwendbar.
> Aber hast schon recht, Macho o.ä. haben so ein Tütchen.


 
Okay kann sein, beim True Spirit ist es aber glaube ich auch nur'n Tütchen.


----------



## Wambo (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Jap. Bei den Preis/Leistungsvarianten von Thermalright ist nur das Tütchen dabei


----------



## TheJumper0 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Sollte den fx leise kühl halten. Übertaktet soll er auch werden, sobald er eben das system limitiert.

Welche Wärmeleitpaste ist den zu empfehlen ?


----------



## Atomtoaster (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Dann bestell eben 2 True Spirit. 

Für den FX reicht der auch.

Artic Cooling MX4
Arctic Cooling Ceramique 2 (verwende ich zurzeit)

Thermalright Pasten sind auch okay.

Im Prinzip ist es fast egal, nur kein Noname Produkt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*



Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist es fast egal, nur kein Noname Produkt.


 
So ist es. Die Pasten bewegen sich wenn man die no-Names rauslässt allesamt in einem sehr engen Feld - da ist von der guten P/L Paste bis zur teuersten High-End Paste vielleicht 2 Grad Unterschied - da ist der Luftstrom im Gehäuse, der Anpressdruck des Kühlers oder schlicht wie oft man den Kühler vom Staub befreit viel viel wichtiger als welche Paste man benutzt.


----------



## InQontrol (4. November 2012)

Hallo ich würde sofort zu ner wakü greifen!
Wenn du cou only nur haben willst hol dir eine von antec oder cosair


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Kompaktwakü... ja - und dann haste ne Kühlleistung die du nicht brauchst zu einer Lautstärke die du nicht hören willst.


----------



## InQontrol (4. November 2012)

Die Kühlleistung bietet noch die Möglichkeit per Oc etwas aus der Cpu zuholen!
Und wegen der Lautstärke, man kann auch die Lüfter gegen Silent-Lüfter tauschen.
Ich selbst benutze Phobya Nanos welche sehr laufruhig sind.
Zudem sind die neuen kompakt waküs echt besser geworden! Wie gesagt das antec Modell oder nen Cosair h100 da drehen die Lüfter auch nicht extrem hoch.


----------



## TheJumper0 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Mh aber eine Wasserkühlung ist natürlich einde deutlich höhere Investition also ein Lüftkühler...
Also 4,5 Ghz reichen mir ja auch 
Es geht nur darum, dass die Cpu mein System nicht bremst.

Die Lautstärke ist jetzt nicht der entscheidende Faktor!
Lüfter austauschen ist ja kein Hexenwerk.

Und wenn eine WaKü, dann gleich komplett, sprich Cpu und Gpu.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*



InQontrol schrieb:


> Die Kühlleistung bietet noch die Möglichkeit per Oc etwas aus der Cpu zuholen!


 
Das bietet ein Luftkühler für 20€ auch.
Bei Ivy-CPUs ist die Temperatur nicht mehr der limitierende Faktor beim OC - alles, was an Spannung über längere Zeit empfehlenswert ist ist von normalen Luftkühlern problemlos kühlbar... und da kommt man üblicherweise zwischen 4,3 und 4,5 GHz raus.

Klar kann man mit ner Wakü höher kommen, sinnvoll ist das außerhalb von Benchmarks aber sicher nicht, und die dafür nötige Spannung ist unabhängig von der Temperatur nicht gesund für die CPU (eine CPU bei 1,4v und 40°C wird wesentlich schneller den Geist aufgeben als eine CPU bei 1,2v und 80°C )



TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Es geht nur darum, dass die Cpu mein System nicht bremst.


 
Das tut ein 3570K auch ohne übertakten nicht...


----------



## MistaKrizz (4. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das tut ein 3570K auch ohne übertakten nicht...



genauestens! Ocl. reißt auch keine Bäume aus dem Wald, nur beim Rendern würde es dir ein paar Sekündchen bringen, solange du deine CPU auf sonstwasGHz hochjagst 

MFG


----------



## TheJumper0 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Also ich werde beim True Spirit bleiben 

Der reicht ja auf jeden Fall für meine Ansprüche aus!

Die WaKü werde ich erst in Erwägung ziehen, wenn meine Gpus zu warm werden


----------



## MistaKrizz (4. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*



TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Die WaKü werde ich erst in Erwägung ziehen, wenn meine Gpus zu warm werden




brav


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*



TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Die WaKü werde ich erst in Erwägung ziehen, wenn meine Gpus zu warm werden


 
Zumindest wenns nur um die Temperaturen geht wirst du keine Wakü brauchen. Wenn du natürlich kühl UND flüsterleise haben willst bei mehreren starken Grafikkarten kommste nicht drumherum - dann aber bitte gleich eine ordentliche (da gibts auch nen entsprechenden Forenbereich... ) und nicht so ein schreiendes Kompaktding.


----------



## TheJumper0 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Nein Nein 

Kompakt Wasserkühlung würde ich mir generell nicht kaufen 

Die Lautstärke ist auch zweitrangig.
 Also bis jetzt sind die Gpus bei 60-70 Grad, dass ist auf jedenfall okay 

Danke nochmal


----------



## InQontrol (4. November 2012)

Ja die kompakte empfehle ich auch nur wenns um Cpu only geht.  Ersten ist sie wartungsfrei und zweitens sehr kühl!
Du sagst stell die 1,4 V mit 40 C vor oder 1,2 V bei 80 C, stell dir mal dann 1,2 V bei 32 C vor 
Ich bin auch von richtigen Waküs überzeugt,  diese lohnen sich aber bei nur Cpu only nicht. 
Erst wenn man noch ne Graka in Kühlung einbindet.
Wenn du Luftkühlung haben willst warum
nicht einen Alpenföhn Brocken oder Matterhorn Shamrock?
Das wären meine Favoriten.


----------



## ct5010 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*



InQontrol schrieb:


> Ja fie konpakte sage ich auch nur wenns um cpu obly geht ersten wartungsfrei zweitens sehr kühl!


 
Meinten Sie: "Ja die kompakte sage ich auch nur, wenns um CPU only geht: erstens ist sie wartungsfrei und zweitens hält sie die CPU sehr kühl!"


----------



## rhyn2012 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Ich nutze den Freezer 13 Pro, und bin sehr zufrieden.

Arctic Cooling Arctic Freezer 13 Pro 1366/775/AM2/1156/AM3 939 7


Gute Kühlleistung und leise!

MFG


----------



## ct5010 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*



rhyn2012 schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Freezer 13 Pro, und bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Arctic Cooling Arctic Freezer 13 Pro 1366/775/AM2/1156/AM3 939 7


 
Es gibt bessere. Der HR-02 Macho schlägt den in jedem Aspekt.


----------



## MistaKrizz (4. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Es gibt bessere. Der HR-02 Macho schlägt den in jedem Aspekt.


 
Jap. der *normale* Silver Arrow ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## rhyn2012 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

ich sagte, bin zufrieden, denn er ist leise und kühlt gut. mehr nicht. absolut normal, das es bessere gibt,die dann auch teuerer sind  TE ist der preis ja auch egal, aber ich kann den AC freezer 13 pro echt empfehlen


----------



## ct5010 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*



rhyn2012 schrieb:


> ich sagte, bin zufrieden, denn er ist leise und kühlt gut. mehr nicht. absolut normal, das es bessere gibt,die dann auch teuerer sind  TE ist der preis ja auch egal, aber ich kann den AC freezer 13 pro echt empfehlen


 
Der Macho ist günstiger


----------



## rhyn2012 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

ok... ooopss hast recht issein bis zwei euronen günstiger  ok man kann sich vertun aber langt der freezer xD

GN8


----------



## TheJumper0 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Welchen Kühler auf i5 3570K?*

Der Macho ist ja breiter als der True Spirit oder ?


----------

